# Festplatte richtig löschen

## RealGeizt

hi

wollte man fragen mit was für nem tool man die festplatte so löschen/formatieren kann damit man die daten danach nicht mehr recovern kann?

Gruss Christian

----------

## mikkk

Totales Löschen geht am besten mit

```
shred /dev/hdax
```

Sollte man aber nur bei Platten oder Partitionen machen. Dateien kann man mit shred nur in nicht-journaling Filesystemen sicher löschen.

In der Manpage wird das noch ausführlicher erklärt.

mikkk

----------

## sirro

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdx bs=65536
```

oder

```
dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/hdx bs=65536
```

Je häufiger du es hintereinander machst, desto besser ist die überschreibung (logisch  :Wink: )

Für das sichere Löschen einzelner Dateien: emerge wipe

----------

## RealGeizt

ok, danke für eure posts.

jetzt hab ich noch eine frage...mit welchem tool kann ich nur den freien festplattenspeicher derart löschen wie mit "euren" befehlen?

Gruss Christian

----------

## nephros

 *RealGeizt wrote:*   

> ok, danke für eure posts.
> 
> jetzt hab ich noch eine frage...mit welchem tool kann ich nur den freien festplattenspeicher derart löschen wie mit "euren" befehlen?
> 
> 

 

Mit dd gehts sicher, aber warum nicht schnell eine partition drauf erstellen und gleich shredden?

[EDIT:] Ich hab dich womöglich falsch verstanden, du meinst wahrscheinlich nicht "unpartitionierten" sondern "freien partitionierten" platz?

----------

## mikkk

Ich kenn zwar kein Tool, aber mit

```
cat /dev/urandom > stuff
```

erzeugt man eine mit Zufallszahlen gefüllte Datei, die irgendwann den ganzen freien Platz auf der Platte füllen sollte. Wenn die Platte voll ist, bricht der Befehl automatisch ab, und man löscht die Datei "stuff" wieder.

Das ist zwar recht primitiv, geht aber schnell und überschreibt den gesamten freien Platz auf der Platte mit Zufallszahlen. Die vorhandenen Dateien bleiben dabei natülich unbeschädigt.

mikkk

----------

## nephros

mikkk: gar nicht unschlau  :Smile: 

Im übrigen, für die ganz paranoiden: /dev/urandom erzeugt nicht besonders gute Zufallszahlen, /dev/random wäre vermutlich besser, hat aber den Nachteil daß es nur ganz langsam was ausspuckt. (Nämlich nur dann, wenn es genug "Entropie" gesammelt hat.)

Viele neuere Motherboards mit AMD oder Intel chipsätzen haben allerdings einen "hardware random number generator" den man im Kernel unter "Character devices" auswählen und dann von /dev/hw_random lesen kann.

----------

## smog_at

warum überhaupt mit random werten füllen, es geht doch noch einfacher, in dem man eine Datei mit lauter 0 füllt, und anschließend die Datei.

MfG Flex

----------

## RealGeizt

 *mikkk wrote:*   

> Ich kenn zwar kein Tool, aber mit
> 
> ```
> cat /dev/urandom > stuff
> ```
> ...

 

hörte sich gut an und hat auch funktioniert.

diese idee ist echt gut von dir!

danke!

Gruss Christian

----------

## RealGeizt

hi

soo, hab noch ein problem.

hatte mit "shred /dev/hdc" die platte gelöscht nur kann ich kein fdisk hdc mehr ausführen.

er bringt den fehler "unable to open hdc"

mit qtparted bricht er auch ab wenn ich nur die platte aktivieren will.

nochmals bitte ich um rat  :Wink: 

Gruss Christian

----------

## MrTom

Von Plattenhersteller (IBM, Maxtor etc) gibts Low-Level-Format-Tools (kennt einer ein besseres Wort dafür?).

Damit sollte alles wieder im Auslieferungszustand sein und fdisk und Co gehen dann auch wieder.

Ist natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit alle Daten einer Platte wirklich zu löschen und gleich ein Check der Platte ob alles OK ist (falls Du die Daten löschen wolltest, um die Platte z.B. weiterzugeben oder zu verkaufen).

Info am Rande: Diese Tools braucht z.B. dann, wenn man die Platte als defekt zum Hersteller einschicken will....

----------

## mikkk

Eigentlich sollte shred nur den Teil der Platte bearbeiten, den man als "Normalsterblicher" sowieso beschreiben darf. Warum Du keinen Zugriff mehr darauf hast, weiss ich leider auch nicht. Bei mir hat das noch immer geklappt. (evtl. man mit cfdisk probieren?)

Low-Level-Tools gehen da (wie der Name schon sagt) ein bisschen tiefer. Mit den Dinger sollte man besser vorsichtig sein. Nach dem shredden einer Platte braucht man die eigentlich auch nicht.

mikkk

----------

## RealGeizt

hmm, das ist ganz komisch.

wenn ich in das verzeichnis gehe, in das wo die platte gemounted ist und dann cat /dev/urandom > stuff mache dann führt er das aus.

und die datei ist dann auch auf der platte.

nur bringt er fehler wenn ich über den dateimanager drauf zugreifen will.

cfdisk bringt den gleichen fehler wie fdisk.

bin echt ratlos...

----------

## MrTom

 *mikkk wrote:*   

> Mit den Dinger sollte man besser vorsichtig sein. Nach dem shredden einer Platte braucht man die eigentlich auch nicht.

 

War ja auch nicht zum "shredden" gedacht oder als "Standardlösung". Wenn man allerdings Probleme mit der Platte hat, haben mir diese Tools immer gut gedient. Habe mit den "mordernen" Tools noch nie Probleme gehabt. Ganz im Gegenteil. Platten die vermeintlich defekt waren, gingen danach wieder tatellos. Aber wie es immer ist, sollte man sich zuvor auch bei solchen Programmen die Anleitungen und Empfehlungen durchlesen!Habe diesen Weg empfohlen, weil ich schon mehrmals den Fall hatte, das ich kein Dateisystem mehr auf einer Platte anlegen konnte und nach einem LowLevel war alles wieder OK.

----------

## mikkk

Meines Wissens sollte man shred, fdisk LowLevel & Co. ja nur bei Platten machen, die *nicht* gemountet sind. Klappt fdisk nach einem umount?

Das Du mit einem Dateimanager nicht auf angelegte Dateien zugreifen kannst ist allerdings normal, da shred auch das Dateisystem und die Partitionstabelle kaputt macht. Um die Platte wieder nutzten zu können muss man beides erst wieder anlegen.

mikkk

----------

## c07

Falls ein umount nicht hilft, könnte es auch sein, dass fdisk in den zufälligen Daten meint, eine Partition gefunden zu haben, aber dann nicht damit zurechtkommt. Dann sollte einfaches Ausnullen mit dd helfen (erster Sektor müsste reichen).

----------

## geta

 *smog_at wrote:*   

> warum überhaupt mit random werten füllen, es geht doch noch einfacher, in dem man eine Datei mit lauter 0 füllt, und anschließend die Datei.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Zum Überschreiben sollten keine gleichförmigen Muster wie "0000" benutzt werden, sondern es sollten Muster wie "C1" (hexadezimal, entspricht der Bitfolge 11000001) benutzt werden. Dazu sollte bei einem zweitem Durchlauf ein dazu komplementäres Muster (also z. B. 3E, entspricht der Bitfolge 00111110) benutzt werden, damit möglichst jedes Bit einmal geändert wird.

 

Quelle: http://www.bsi.bund.de/gshb/deutsch/m/m2167.htm

Gruss, geta

----------

## ruth

hallo,

wollte eigentlich nur mal kurz anmerken, dass das ganze schlicht und einfach

vom grad der paranoia abhängen sollte, bzw. vom zweck der ganzen übung.

wenn du keine probleme mit dem staatsanwalt / fbi usw. hast, genügt eigentlich ein einfaches löschen ( bilde ich mir zumindest ein. ); denn du hast ja nix zu verbergen. gelöschte daten sind dann halt einfach gelöscht.

wenn du probleme mit, naja, s.o. hast dann hast du ein problem:

bka und andere institutionen sind gute kunden einer bestimmten firma.

die sind wirklich gut da, glaubs mir...

der so ziemlich einzige weg, vor diesen leuten daten zu verbergen besteht darin, die platten selbst ( ja, die runden, silbernen scheiben...  )

zu nehmen und abzuschleifen.

das meine ich ernst....

wenn du _wirklich_ hmmm, private daten haben solltest, könntest du diese z.b. auf einem sfs ( stegano fs ) speichern und die daten bei bedarf in eine ramdisk laden. diese art von filesystemen sind nämlich nicht so ohne weiteres als verschlüsselt erkennbar, da die sensitiven daten in den irrelevanten sichtbaren daten gespeichert werden.

denn wenn jemand *gg* eine *normale* verschlüsselte partition findet, siehst du den rechner nie wieder, so du nicht das passwort preisgibst...  :Wink: 

( unter umständen nicht zu empfehlen, je nach art der daten *hehe* )

aber für normalsterbliche ( auch für mich  :Wink:  !! ) genügt eigentlich auch ein rm [filename] *gg*

will dir ja eh keiner was tun; wenn aber hart auf hart kommt, nutzt dir auch

40 faches überschreiben nix mehr, wenn du deine daten nicht verschlüsselt hast. das ist so !!!  :Wink: 

gruss

rootshell

----------

## mikkk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wenn du _wirklich_ hmmm, private daten haben solltest, könntest du diese z.b. auf einem sfs ( stegano fs ) speichern und die daten bei bedarf in eine ramdisk laden. diese art von filesystemen sind nämlich nicht so ohne weiteres als verschlüsselt erkennbar, da die sensitiven daten in den irrelevanten sichtbaren daten gespeichert werden.
> 
> 

 

Was genau sind denn das für Filesysteme und wo bekommt man die her?

google hat bei den Suchbegriffen "stegano fs" und "steganofs" keine brauchbaren Ergebnisse gebracht  :Sad: .

Das Prinzip kannte ich bisher nur Daten, die man in Bildern verstecken kann.

mikkk

----------

## geta

Ok, dann aber hier eine Software der "bestimmten Firma" (Zitat rootshell):

 *Quote:*   

> Außerdem erfüllt die Software die Forderungen des Bundesamtes für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnologie (Wiederaufbereitung von VS-Datenträgern, § 12 VSITR). Nach dem Löschvorgang kann bei Bedarf ein Löschzertifikat als Nachweis der erfolgreichen Löschaktion erstellt werden.

 

Kommt von dieser Quelle: http://support.ontrack.de/cgi-bin/ontrackde.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?&p_faqid=116

Ich hab besagte Software schon einmal benutzt. Vorschrift des BSI ist ein 7-faches Überschreiben. Das heisst, wenn man sich das selber basteln wollte, müsste man einmal ein Bitmuster initialisieren, danach mit dem Komplement überschreiben, und dann wieder mit dem Originalmuster usw... und das ganze sieben Mal. Danach wird es auch für die "bestimmte Firma" extrem schwierig eine Wiederherstellung durchzuführen, da das mehrfache Überschreiben die Restmagnetisierung der Festplatte fast komplett überschreibt. Übrigens, der amerikanische Standard ist viel lascher, dort gilt schon dreifaches Überschreiben als "sicher".

Hier gibts noch beschränkte zusätzliche Infos dazu:

http://www.foebud.org/pgp/html/node9.html#SECTION02540000000000000000[/url]

Gruss, geta

----------

## ruth

hallo,

neee, ontrack mein ich nicht...  :Wink: 

und mal ein kleines gedankenspiel dazu:

das bsi sagt also: 7 faches überschreiben ist sicher.

die technik sagt: 40 faches überschreiben ist _nicht_ sicher.

welche information wird vom bsi veröffentlicht werden?

die 40 fache version?

dann kommt das bka tatsächlich nicht mehr an die daten...

die 7 fache version?

macht mehr sinn, oder?

beispiel:

jemand hat hmm, private daten.

dann möchte er sie unwiderruflich löschen, weil er denkt jemand könnte sich dafür interessieren.

er begibt sich auf die seite des bsi, da steht: jaja, überschreib das mal 7 mal, dann hast du ruhe...

er denkt sicht: ich bin ein toller hecht und verdoppel das ganze:

ich überschreibs 14 mal...

2 tage später kommen die grünen freunde und nehmen den rechner mit.

3 wochen später wird ihm vom der staatsanwaltschaft der inhalt seiner

festplatte präsentiert. der _vor_ dem löschvorgang wohlgemerkt...

dann sagt er:

wie geht denn das?

ich hab die daten doch sogar 14 mal überschrieben?, das stand so beim bsi...

das geht doch nicht....

der beamte lächelt nur wissend...  :Wink: 

-----------------------------

kleiner technischer exkurs:

der eine oder andere kennt vielleicht die MRT's also

magnetresonanztomographen.

mit den hier verwendeten detektoren ist man sogar in der lage aus dem

kippen einzelner elementarmagnete ( im menschlichen körper !!! )

ein bild zu errechnen.

wobei die magnetische feldstärke der elementarmagnete in keinem verhältniss

zum grundmagnetfeld steht, welches in der lage ist noch aus mehreren metern entfernung z.b. ec-karten zuverlässig zu löschen ( leider  :Wink:  )

die entfernung detektor -> zielobjekt beträgt hierbei ca. 0.5 - 1 m

das ganze in einem sehr starken magnetfeld.

wie man sieht, ist die technologie für magnetische feldstärkemessungen sehr fortgeschritten. 

und es ist mit einer abwandlung davon _sehr_wohl_ möglich daten zu recovern, von denen selbst der besitzer der platte nichts mehr wusste...

also glaubt nicht alles, was euch die behörden erzählen.

wenn sie einem die wahrheit sagen, schneiden sie sich ja ins eigene fleisch damit....

im übrigen bin ich immer noch der ansicht, dass normales löschen ausreicht.

gruss

roothell

----------

## RealGeizt

hab die platte jetzt verkauft ohne ne partition zu erstellen.

der käufer hat gemeint bei ihm funktioniert sie einwandfrei.

ende gut, alles gut  :Wink: 

----------

## benjamin200

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Datei eraser3.img von http://www.linux-kurser.dk/secure_harddisk_eraser.html auf eine Diskette mit dem dd Befehl 

kopieren kann. 

Put the image on a floppy. You may want to use dd or  Rawwrite for that.

Schein wohl so einfach zu sein, das es nicht mal auf der Seite erklärt wurde. Bin über jede Hifle dankbar. Wie kann man die img file auf die Diskette entpacken?

P.S.

Bevor ich da mit der Live-CD boote verwende ich lieber eine Disk mit 1,4 MB.

Danke an euch alle.

Gruß

Benjamin

----------

## benjamin200

Lösung:

dd if=/deinimage of=/dev/fd0

----------

## zielscheibe

@rootshell

na das war aber ein schöner Exkurs. Aber mit der von Dir eingebrachten Technik der Magnetresonanz Speko (NMR) läßt sich in keinster Weise ein Magnetfeld direkt analysieren, sondern stark vereinfacht nur die Abweichung der Relaxation des Wasserstoffkernspins (1H, 13C 15N, usw.), induziert durch unterschiedliche Elektronendichten der Bindung (Abschirmungsfeld), zu einem gewählten Standart. Eine vorgegebene Magnetisierung auf zum Beispiel einer Festplatte, läßt sich mit den herrschenden Magnetfeldstärken (bis zu 12 Tesla) aber prima auslöschen.

----------

## maximum_one

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit bereits mit rm gelöschte Dateien sicher nachzulöschen. Bzw. den freien Speicher sicher nachzulöschen ?

Ich möchte nicht die gesamte Partition löschen, sondern nur den freien Speicher sicher gelöscht, also mit Unsinn überschrieben haben.

Thx

----------

## Earthwings

Da gibts in Portage zum Beispiel 

```

*  app-misc/srm

      Latest version available: 1.2.7

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 83 kB

      Homepage:    http://sourceforge.net/projects/srm/

      Description: A command-line compatible rm which destroys file contents before unlinking.

      License:     X11

*  app-misc/secure-delete

      Latest version available: 3.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 61 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.thc.org/

      Description: Secure file/disk/swap/memory erasure utilities

      License:     GPL-2
```

AFAIK haben die aber alle Probleme mit journaling Dateisystemen (also zB reiserfs, ext3, xfs). Vielleicht weiß da ja jemand mehr zu.

----------

## limes

```
dd if=/dev/[u]random of=/foo/bar
```

/foo/bar kann ein Gerät sein wie z.B /dev/hda[x]

oder auch eine Datei wie z.B. /mnt/gentoo

dd schreibt dabei so lange Zufallszahlen bis kein Platz mehr da ist.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

das ist aber nur bedingt sicher. Selbst wenn man das in einem Script 20mal hinternander macht, können Datenprofis hinterher mit viel Aufwand an bestimmten Stellen noch die Daten rekonstruieren (auf physikalischer Ebene natürlich, mit eigenem Festplattencontroller usw.).

Wirklich sicher wäre ein vorgegebenes Muster, es gibt z.B. eins (keine Ahnung, wie es heißt), das aus sieben Überschreibungen mit verschiedenen Mustern besteht. Danach sind die Daten mit heutigen Möglichkeiten eigentlich unwiederherstellbar vernichtet.

Als Schutz gegen jemand ohne riesiges Budget und Reinraum hilft die dd-Lösung aber natürlich.

ChrisM

----------

## Earthwings

4 Beiträge angehängt.

----------

## limes

IMHO ist dd if=/dev/random recht sicher da es Zufallszahlen aufgrund von Systemereignissen wie z.B. Eingaben generiert, die seltem einem bestimmten Muster entsprechen.

oops. :Shocked: 

wurde ja auf (der neuen) Seite 1 alles schon gesagt.

----------

## schrippe

um alle angeschlossenen platten eines systems sicher zu löschen, kannste auch dban nehmen. suche mal bei google.

da gibts ne reihe von methoden, die die platte gründlich überschreiben. dauert allerdings!

lässt sich auch nur plattenweise anwenden, nicht partitionsweise.

----------

## limes

oder wie wäre hiermit:

```
losetup -e aes-256 /dev/loop1 /foo/bar

dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/loop1
```

 :Wink: 

jetzt wirds zwar ein bißchen OT aber wie verhält sichs denn mit der Rekonstruktion von Daten

- im RAM?

IMHO Strom weg, Daten nicht mehr wiederherstellbar!?

- bei USB-Sticks, CF, SMART-Media, MMS und Konsorten?

IMHO einmal überschrieben, Daten nicht mehr wiederherstellbar!?

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

 *maximum_one wrote:*   

> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit bereits mit rm gelöschte Dateien sicher nachzulöschen. Bzw. den freien Speicher sicher nachzulöschen ?
> 
> Ich möchte nicht die gesamte Partition löschen, sondern nur den freien Speicher sicher gelöscht, also mit Unsinn überschrieben haben.
> 
> Thx

 

'bcwipe' wäre noch ne Alternative.

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## schachti

 *geta wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Zum Überschreiben sollten keine gleichförmigen Muster wie "0000" benutzt werden, sondern es sollten Muster wie "C1" (hexadezimal, entspricht der Bitfolge 11000001) benutzt werden. Dazu sollte bei einem zweitem Durchlauf ein dazu komplementäres Muster (also z. B. 3E, entspricht der Bitfolge 00111110) benutzt werden, damit möglichst jedes Bit einmal geändert wird.
> ...

 

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das unter Linux bewerkstelligt?

----------

